# how long should it take to hand manicure a pound of bud ?



## johndoecangrow (Sep 11, 2010)

I thought I read something that said you should be able to manicure either a pound or a 1/4 pound of bud by yourself in 4 hours. Does anyone know which one it was? I just remember that what ever it was it was right on the money the last few times I trimmed . I just can't remember what it was. I think it was a 1/4 lb. because
a pound seems like a lot. I'm almost positive it was a 1/4.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Sep 11, 2010)

i sure can't trim a pound by my self in four hours...

quarter pound of trimming took me about 3 hours 2 days ago


----------



## BluffinCali (Sep 11, 2010)

I could probably get through a 1/2lb in about 8hrs, depends on how good of a job I wanted to do, but its more time consuming then some people may think. My friend and I are having to purchase a bud trimmer this year for the outdoor cause there will be way too much for us and a few friends to get through without carpal tunnel....24 plants, probably average 2-3lbs per, equals too much to trim on our own, dont want to hire people out cause they usually want too much money or weed, so here comes the samurai trimmer, should be fun


----------



## Steadmanclan (Sep 11, 2010)

i have heard that those big trimmers don't leave the buds looking anywhere near as good as a good hand manicure..

not speaking from experience.. just quoting a few people here on the forum


----------



## tybudz (Sep 11, 2010)

a pound will take 2 full 8 hours shifts. at least thats what i used to pay for. 8 hours per half pound per person.


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Sep 11, 2010)

One dried ounce per hour for me.


----------



## tybudz (Sep 11, 2010)

Do you feed brando too??


----------



## BluffinCali (Sep 11, 2010)

Im not to worried about the job the trimmer will do, it just needs to get done, I'll trim most of the personal but machine trimmed for the majority


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Sep 11, 2010)

tybudz said:


> Do you feed brando too??


Never touched the stuff- but I tore through google's image search to find a picture of it's patented electrolyte delivery system in action


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 12, 2010)

I trim an lb a month and it takes me an awful lot longer than those times lol


----------



## trichlone fiend (Sep 12, 2010)

...about 6 hours per/lb. w/ scissors only. About 4 with my protrimmer.


----------



## sharpshoota (Sep 12, 2010)

BluffinCali said:


> I could probably get through a 1/2lb in about 8hrs, depends on how good of a job I wanted to do, but its more time consuming then some people may think. My friend and I are having to purchase a bud trimmer this year for the outdoor cause there will be way too much for us and a few friends to get through without carpal tunnel....24 plants, probably average 2-3lbs per, equals too much to trim on our own, dont want to hire people out cause they usually want too much money or weed, so here comes the samurai trimmer, should be fun


How do you cure a few pounds of bud at a time?? that would be alot of mason jars, just curious how you bigger growers cure larger amounts of bud


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Sep 12, 2010)

i did a pound in 8 hours with a few smoke breaks.


----------



## Steadmanclan (Sep 12, 2010)

sharpshoota said:


> How do you cure a few pounds of bud at a time?? that would be alot of mason jars, just curious how you bigger growers cure larger amounts of bud


big rubbermaid tote. 3'x2'x8" the shallow kind that can slide under a bed


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Sep 13, 2010)

or turkey bags.


----------



## jasonyuen (Sep 13, 2010)

took me two days, about 6 hours a day. the second day i had a buddy help. 14 oz dried.


----------

